# Attention Athens Archery Field Staff



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Just wondering how many of the staff guys will be attending the R-100 at Bass & Bucks in Wabash, In this weekend? Myself, Lxcon3. Rodney482 & "The Boss Man" Jason Hudkins will be there & it will be nice to get to meet some of you guys. Post up & let us know who will be showing up.*


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Sure wish I was closer. Would love to attend. Yall have fun.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Guys ask Rodney how much fun you will have with the original Assassin's especially me. Rodney has witnessed the mayhem first hand & i think he enjoyed his self.*


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

I cannot get down there for the r100 there, but it is going to be up here in Mich next month. Hopefully some of you are coming up here for that one. I'll be there for sure. Looks like a good time.

Don


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

BOHO said:


> Sure wish I was closer. Would love to attend. Yall have fun.



Wish I was also...about 1400mi away
Have fun!:smile:


----------



## duckmaster46975 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll be there,helping Athens and the guys at bass and bucks.


----------



## n0bvh (Jul 11, 2009)

test


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Its a little far for me, but good luck to all that are going. Its a fun time.


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll be there! Don't know if i'll be shooting or not but i will def be coming to hang out.


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

wish i was closer than 854 miles or i would be up there have fun athens archery staff


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

To far for me too. And besides I have to much work to still do before our bear and deer season opens


----------



## bfo2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Kris and I will be there Sat and Sun, going to be great turn out... Looking forward to seeing those I know and meeting the ones I don't.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*R 100*

Went to the R100 in Palmer Mass,Great shoot,alot of great targets!Tons of shooters !!! Bring something to sit on!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll be at Ft Knox KY.......:mg::darkbeer:

I know everyone will have fun!!!!!


----------



## afhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

649 miles is a little far. When are you guys gonna come down here to Mississippi?


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Too far for me also. I would love to be there. I would like to be there with my new Accomplice in hand.:smile: I am anxious to get the bow and see how it feels. This is the first bow i have ever gotten that i did not shoot first. From what i have read and heard this thing is sweeet!


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I actually might try to make it...if all goes as planned!:darkbeer:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Man I wish I could make it. I have to work this weekend.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

afhunter said:


> 649 miles is a little far. When are you guys gonna come down here to Mississippi?


We have a huge Wildlife Extravaganza the first weekend in August every year. It's located in Jackson MS. Maybe next year?


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Man, i would love to be there. Sorry for missing out. Can't wait to get mine though. Thanks for the opportunity. God bless and God's speed.


----------



## afhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

I actually shot in the Extravaganza last year and did real well. i hate their not doing the archery competition this year.


----------



## jmh0411 (Mar 14, 2007)

*R-100*

Can't swing the 665 miles in just one weekend but I'm sure it will be a blast! Have fun to all those who attend and let us fellow staffers know how it went!


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

Wish I could make it, kinda a long drive from NC


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

As others have said, too far for me to make it. Maybe next year.


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm not a field staff but would love to attend and help out, but its kinda far from the west coast.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

thats mighty nice of you. I would enjoy that as well if it wasnt such a drive.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Wish I could come also. Just a little step from here. God Bless You all and be safe and have a blast.


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

Heading there now!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I just saw the post...

yeah ******* and Lxcon3 are a riot.

We are all having a great time at the R-100


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

glad ya'll had a good time. 

hey Rodney, did you ever get on the MO staff? :noidea:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BOHO said:


> glad ya'll had a good time.
> 
> hey Rodney, did you ever get on the MO staff? :noidea:


Never applied.:smile:


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I missed you IR, my buddy and I drove the close to 600 miles one way and it was well worth it! We had a blast and I got to pick up my Accomplice!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

ricksmathew said:


> I missed you IR, my buddy and I drove the close to 600 miles one way and it was well worth it! We had a blast and I got to pick up my Accomplice!


pics ! we want pics !


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

BOHO said:


> pics ! we want pics !


Pics of my Accomplice are posted in the other Athens thread.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Wish I coulda made it...... I'll definatly make some shoots in the coming year!

Hope to meat all you guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

cartman308 said:


> Wish I coulda made it...... I'll definatly make some shoots in the coming year!
> 
> Hope to meat all you guys!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will try to make 1 or 2 myself. I dont know how well I'll shoot but I can represent Athens well. I'll have to read up on my jokes and have some good hunting stories to tell after this fall.


----------

